# Saw coyote and...(long)



## Olivia67 (Mar 6, 2008)

O.k. so the night before last I found a ad on Craigslist for a couple of those Polydome calf hutches for sale. We went and bought them for about 1/2 of what we would have paid for them new (plus shipping) and brought them home in the back of our pickup truck. We are probably responsible for several UFO sightings but we did get them back safely, thank God there was no wind! We pass the empty corn field next door and there is a strange creature running through it, we finally figure out that it's a coyote. Then the OMG moment when we realize that I'm trying to wean two lambs and one kid from the bottle and they tend to Baaa and Maaa for a couple of hours every night, which is like setting out a big neon sign that says, hey predators, come get dinner. The goat kid I have three years of breeding into and she is very valuable to me, the lambs are mixed breeds but gorgeous. At least they have their momma, I was only supplimenting them with the bottle but they still cry their heads off when they hear the sound of my voice. But, we just brought home a brand spanking new Anatolian/Gr Pry cross puppy. He is huge, about 60 lbs at four months old and he has a big bark but he is just a puppy. Will the coyote find another dinner and leave our babies alone? Yup! So the morning after, when I find that all my stock are all happy, healthy and uneaten, I literally say a prayer and thank God and if you are out there today, Thank you Penny! I don't know if said coyote and his or her friends and family will continue to leave us alone but we're off to a good start. Denali, our new puppy is on duty out there and whatever comes here with bad intentions, will not find our little farm an easy target. Penny is the breeder of our puppy Denali and we could not be happier with him. We still may get a llama in the future but we have a little breathing room right now, and Denali does have five other dogs to back him up, one of them is our rott/pit cross who is deadly serious about protecting us and the farm. We've had strangers take a few steps back when they see Elliot, it's not his size, (100 lbs) or his rottweiler coloring but it's his eyes, they are golden and they tend to glow a little menacing when you first make eye contact with him. Once you are welcomed into our home, everyone loves Elliot but if you're not welcome-you will not make the mistake of coming here again. So we don't expect Denali to hold down the place alone but he is the one who is outside with the stock all night and has the biggest responsiblity to sound the alarm so we can back him up and so far he has already proven himself to us. Bye bye coyotes!!!


----------

